
Show HN: Borel, on-demand data analysis in 24 hours - georgeglue1
http://borel.io
======
georgeglue1
Hi all, I made Borel with a couple of friends as an experiment.

In particular, I spent much of the past two years as a technical PM supporting
marketers and marketing tools. There's a funky analogy between the
APIs/Packages I would use ad-hoc for my marketers and the services/products a
company like Magic stitches together.

We're online constantly for now, and ready to take your questions!

-G

